# ما هي مكونات مادة جي ار سي؟



## artline38 (12 فبراير 2008)

ارجو المساعدة في بداية مشروع صناعي يخدم الديكور وهو معرفة المكونات الرئيسية لماده ال جي ار سي واشكركم لحسن الاهتمام.


----------



## محمد فوزى (12 فبراير 2008)

http://grc.en.alibaba.com/group/50228105/GRC_Flowerpot_.html


GFRC Window Surroundings
Glass fiber reinforced cement (GRC), fiber glass reinforced plastic (FRP) and
common cement products, all have the advantages in showing the nature 
sand appearance, fitting the open air environment, good anti-scratch 
character on the surface, good durability, anti-freezing and water-proofing,
and connecting with the our production workmanship draft so that it can show 
the advantages in protecting environment fully, that is, extracting from nature environment and also develop for the nature environment.



GFRC Window Surroundings 
Specifications: 
Window Surroundings^$GRC / GFRC (glass fiber reinforced cement) is a new kind of good physical performance compound material, whose main *******s are cement, AR fibers, and water.To place AR fiber into the admixture of cement and sand can improve the anti-bent strength, anti-pull strength and anti-compact strength a lot, besides of this, as result of the flexibility and the different ways of AR fibers, which have GRC possessed good workmanship performance. 
So GRC can be made of many different kinds of complicated shape grouted products. There are three common kinds of methods for production, which are spraying, premixing and meshing. 
^# 




Main Product:
Decorative material, Fiber plaster,GRC material


----------



## artline38 (12 فبراير 2008)

*اشكرك اخ محمد فوزي*

اشكرك جدا للرد علي استفساري ومن خلال البحث في الانترنيت وجدت معلومات جيدة انشاء الله اشارك بها هنا في المنتدي القيم ده ودي تكون اول مشاركة انشاء الله وعندي كثير لاجل الهندسة الصناعية


----------



## artline38 (12 فبراير 2008)

*ارجو اعتماد اول مشاركة لي عن الفايبر جلاس----------- واشكركم*

هذه اول مشاركة لي عن الفايبر جلاس ---- واشكركم


----------



## ossama-hn (11 مارس 2009)

أرجو المساعده يا أخوان بأن تشرحو لي عن ماكينة بخ جي أر سي وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## alfreedom (16 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كيف احصل على النسب الحقيقية الداخلة في تركيب مادة ال grc
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## william kamel (12 مايو 2009)

الف شكر الله يعوضك عن تعبك


----------



## م طاهر حجاج (26 سبتمبر 2009)

برجاء تحديد منافذ بيع مكونات الفيبر جلاس وشكرا وياريت لو فيه أرقام تليفونات


----------



## عبد الله بدير (5 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكروجعلها الله لك


----------



## سلام عليكم ورحمة (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررين أخوي 
ويعطيك الله ألف عافية
وشكرا..................................


----------



## matadoor2 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## كيموسمير (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا جذيرا


----------



## احمد فتحى حماده (31 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الصراحه هو موضوع رائع و مفيد والاهم من ذلك ان نعرف مكونات المواد التاليه وطريقة تحضيرها من مكونات اوليه و هذه المواد هى الفيبر و الكاوتش المطاط و الالمونيوم الرجاء الرد بسرعه فى هذا الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## عصام ابوسمرة (26 مارس 2010)

ارجوكم محتاج نسب خلط الجي ار سي ولكم مني جزيل الشكر:77::67::77::77::77::77:


----------



## tariq atif (28 يونيو 2010)

هناك مادة في السوق وزن 25ك خليط grc جاهز . فقط تخلط وتصب


----------



## fady-z (18 سبتمبر 2010)

هل يمكن عمل بلاطة حاملة من الجي آر سي وما هو الجي آر بي


----------



## رامى السيد حسين (18 ديسمبر 2010)

هل من الممكن عمل خلطة ال جى ار سى يدويا ون اين اشترى المكونات الغير شائعة مثل الفيبر 
وجزاك الله خيرا فى نشر المعرفة يا اخى


----------



## محمد زكارنه عبده (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ياريت لو فيه بعض اشكال جي ار سي وطريقة طريقة تركيبه والراغات بماذا تعبىء


----------



## سامونسون (7 يناير 2011)

السلا عليكم
الجي ار سي هو خلطة خرسانه محسنة الصفات تتخللها شبكات من الفيبر جلاس او الشعيرات
و يمكن أن تسلح بالحديد
وفق ما تصبوا إليه من محسنات خواص الخرسانة المسلحة بالفيبر جلاس ستكون المواد المضافة

و بخصوص أعمال الديكور يمكن أستخدام 
رمل قطر أقل من نصف مليمتر أوكوارتز ( الخاص بأعمال الخزف )
و يمكن إضافة و الأكريلك و المستحلبات لتنعيم وجه الصبة في القالب

و بخصوص السؤال عن بلاطات حاملة نعم الجي ار سي ينتج بلاطات حاملة و هو يتحمل إجهاد أكثر من الخرسانة

و الجي أر سي هو معامل الأسمنت مع الفيبر جلاس
تماماً كما الجي أر جي فهو معامل الجبس مع الفيبر جلاس
و كذا الجي أر بي كمعامل للبوليستر مع الفيبر جلاس


----------



## سامونسون (7 يناير 2011)

يعيب الجي أر سي بطء الجفاف إن لم يضاف مسرع جفاف
في حين أن مسرعات الجفاف تجعل المنتج ضعيفاً لأنه لا يترك الوقت الكافي للأسمنت كي يتبللر

فقد يغيب بالقالب اربعة أيام في الشتاء بينما في الصيف قد يمكنك نزعه من القالب خلال 24 ساعة

لكن على كل الأحوال هناك أربعة أيام ستوالي المنتج بالرش بالماء

و لن تسلمه للزبون قبل 28 يوم حتي يكون صالحاً للإستخدام


========

يجمع الجي ار سي بشاش شروخ و يربط بالمادة البيضاء , كما يتحمل التعلق بالبراغي و عمل فتحات للتيش للتجميع كالميكانو .

=======

بالنسبة للرش أو الأسبراي فهو يجعل وجه القالب أكثر نعومة و تماسكاً و قوة
و يغنيك عن الهزاز في حالة القوالب المسطحة
أما القوالب التي بها وجه قائم فلا غنى عن الإسبراي حيث لن يجدي الهزاز نفعاً


----------



## عادل محمد حمزة (27 مايو 2011)

مادة الجى ار سى هى الخرسانة المسلحة بالالياف الزجاجية . وهى تتكون من اسمنت ابيض + رمل ابيض بنسبة 1 : 1 + 3% جير + فيبر جلاس + لون اكسيد ويمكن اضافة تايل جلو الى الخليط .


----------



## صابرين درويش الديب (30 مايو 2011)

*[email protected]*



artline38 قال:


> ارجو المساعدة في بداية مشروع صناعي يخدم الديكور وهو معرفة المكونات الرئيسية لماده ال جي ار سي واشكركم لحسن الاهتمام.


 ما هى مكونات مادة الجى ار سى و ما هى النسب المضبوطة ارجو المساعدة لان اود ان اصنعه على واجهة منزلى مع العلم انى احترف بصناعة الديكورات الجبسية


----------



## emad551 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو نسب تركيبه الجى ار سى


----------



## Abu Laith (24 فبراير 2012)

كيف احصل على النسب الحقيقية الداخلة في تركيب مادة ال grc


----------



## صطوف2 (3 مارس 2012)

تسلم اناملكـ على هالمجهود المبذول
جزاكـ الله كل خير

وبانتظار جديدكـ المذهل

تحياتي لكـ


----------



## جوده2005 (2 فبراير 2015)

مهندس عادل .. ماذا تعنى بالتل جلو


----------



## جوده2005 (2 فبراير 2015)

مهندس عادل .. ماذا تعنى بالتل جلو


----------



## جوده2005 (2 فبراير 2015)

هذه مكونات الجى ار سى 
http://ar.scribd.com/doc/94566582/Technical-Details#scribd


----------



## Eng_Wael_Jouda (10 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابومازن1 (4 ديسمبر 2017)

ممكن اماكن بيع مكونات جي ار سي


----------

